
The Surprising History (and Future) of Fingerprints - Petiver
https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2018/05/15/the-surprising-history-and-future-of-fingerprints/
======
Latteland
I hate that the US Govt wants me to give up my fingerprints so I can get
faster travel through the airport. There's one other thing that caught my eye
in this article, "Clear just won biometric aid contracts with Washington State
and Clark County, which includes Las Vegas, to start IDing people at bars".
I'm highly opposed to this biometric checking, so we can fight off becoming a
perfect surveillance state like China is becoming. A quick web search couldn't
find any news articles discussing this in WA state. Anyone know about it?

~~~
calvano915
I couldn't find any articles about this either. As a Las Vegas native I'm very
curious about this.

------
dbxz
People rely on fingerprints to provide proof of identity. But there's not
really that much variation in fingers, and fingerprints have a high false
positive rate. Fingerprints are going to go the way of the polygraph, and get
banned from court.

~~~
bradknowles
Yeah, the author of the article makes some absolute statements that might have
been believed a few years ago, but which no longer hold any scientific
validity.

Which makes me question the whole thing, to be honest.

